# Old Plunger Horn



## idamanzz (Nov 13, 2006)

Check out this old plunger horn im selling.
I dont really know much about it - Anybody?
Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Bicycle...ryZ95154QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Nov 18, 2006)

It's a Seiss Silver Meteor plunger horn.  We have one on our Belknap http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=210  It makes the most obnoxious noise, but it's cool looking.  We painted the inside of ours red, to make it a little more flashy.

I think they came out in the late 30s, I remember seeing it in an old bicycle catalog but I can't remember the exact year.  They come up for sale quite a bit, I think we paid $17 for ours and it was in excellent shape.  Someone just sold one for $115 on eBay.  It was mint, with the original box and instructions.

- Kelly


----------

